# Rumble on the Rocks - April 26 - Battle Front Rock Crawlers



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We will be hosting our first invitational comp on Sunday, April 12 on the indoor course at Battle Front Gaming and R/C in Grandville, MI.

Doors will open at 8:00 and Crawling will start at 10:00.

$20 for first entry and $10 for each additional (Trophies and pizza included)

1.9 and 2.2 classes will conform to USRCRCA rules.
We will consider running a 2.2 limited/stock class (no digs) if there is enough interest.

Event details will be added and questions addressed between now and the event.


----------



## DirtTrackRacer (Jan 4, 2009)

Tdevil said:


> We will consider running a 2.2 limited/stock class (no digs) if there is enough interest.
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me, include me in that class, "the NO dig class"
> ...


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

That is why we opened up the option for that class. We're pretty much the opposite as far as dig equipped rigs. See you guys on the 12th.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

did anyone realize this is Easter SUNDAY 
OK LOOKS LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE THE *26TH* NOW 
THANKS GUYS


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

twistedone said:


> did anyone realize this is Easter SUNDAY
> OK LOOKS LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE THE *26TH* NOW
> THANKS GUYS


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I LOVE IT WE HAVE ALL BEEN READIN THIS FOR A WEEK OR 2 AND NO ONE REALIZED IT :wave:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup, we still wouldn't have realized it if someone's wife hadn't mentioned it. So yes, we will put it off until the 26th. 

See everybody there!!!!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

.....


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Tdevil said:


> Yup, we still wouldn't have realized it if someone's wife hadn't mentioned it. So yes, we will put it off until the 26th.
> 
> See everybody there!!!!


john you should go back to the top and switch the date if you cant ask hank to help you out :thumbsup:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

XXX KEITH said:


> john you should go back to the top and switch the date if you cant ask hank to help you out :thumbsup:


I don't believe I can do it, but I will send Hankster a PM today. 

Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is an updated flyer. You do know it would have been fun using eggs as gates. You break it.. you eat it. LOL!

Jim S


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

WyldWeazel said:


> Here is an updated flyer. You do know it would have been fun using eggs as gates. You break it.. you eat it. LOL!
> 
> Jim S


i think thats the best flyer yet jim:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm415/Altered_Images/RC Crawlers/BFRCScoreSheet.jpg

I have completed an individual entry form/score sheet for everyone to print off and fill out prior to the comp on the 26th (Linked above). You will use one score sheet per vehicle/class. They will be available the day of the comp as well so you don't have to fill one out early if you don't want to.

Also there were a few topics we touched base on last weekend in our club meeting and they are as follows. For general club rules discussed in the club meeting refer to this link. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2780017&postcount=176

•	Donuts for breakfast and hot dogs throughout the afternoon will be given away to anyone who wants them. Drinks and other snacks are available for purchase at the track. There are also several food places around if you’re interested. See one of the locals for directions.

•	As posted before we will be using the 2008 USRCCA rules, with some club modifications linked above. 

•	There will be a drivers meeting prior to the first run. I’m thinking it will be around 9:30am or so. After the drivers meeting there will be the random draw for starting order for each class. I will be getting a deck of cards and writing numbers on them for starting order. The cards will be shuffled and you will come up one by one and take the top card. The card number will be your starting order for the first run. For every run after that lowest scored competitor goes first.

•	The first two courses will be the same (3-5 gates), only run in different directions. One idea we are throwing out is for the third run to have the out of town guys set up that course. It will be further discussed in the drivers meeting. The fourth and final course will be fought out between the top five drivers in each class. It will also be a longer course (8-10 gates) that may be more difficult. Time limits for each course will be one minute per gate, plus one minute for the start and finish gate for the first three courses. The final course will be one minute per gate, plus three minutes.

•	As for the two 2.2 classes (Comp and Stock). The course will be adjusted as necessary to allow for fewer headaches for the stock class. Two different color chalk outlines around the gates will be used to easily adjust the course for each class.

•	The 1.9 class runs on its own course not affected by the 2.2 courses.

•	One of our club members (Nate) will be in charge of “prizes” for the competitor. For instance for every rollover a competitor gets he/she receives one tootsie roll, and the person with the most at the end of the day gets the rest of the bag. Also the overall winners, best breakage, top qualifier and so forth will receive specific “prizes”. They will be listed and available the day of the comp.

•	And most importantly is for everyone to have a good time. I look forward to meeting a bunch of new people and getting out to their courses this summer. If anyone has any further questions please post them here, PM myself or John Demeester (TDevil), or call John at the number listed on the flyer.

There will also be some pretty unique Trophies handed out for the top three finishers in each class.

Last update I swear. Tire additives. Tire additives are allowed, with one exception. Under no circumstance will any type of glue or adhesive be allowed as traction compound. Only items specifically sold as traction compound or household cleaning products will be allowed as tire additives. Simple Green, Paragon, Buggy Grip, etc.. will be allowed. Spray glue, contact cement, etc.. will not


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Are we going to be doing any setup/prep parties, Friday or Saturday night? Is there anything else that needs help getting ready before the competition? Was there anymore developments this weekend?

I can't wait until Sunday!

:hat:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Fri night maintenance has been moved to Sat at 5:00pm, to ensure the course is ready for the Sun comp.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Will there be any practice time before courses are set-up or a area where we can ?


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Will there be any areas to practice on Sunday morning?
Do we need to bring chairs?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I will let the guys answer on the practice question. 

Plenty of pit tables with power and chairs. Just bring yourself and your equipment.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

twistedone said:


> Will there be any practice time before courses are set-up or a area where we can ?


There will be open practice for our guests from 8:00am to 9:30am. Certain sections of the course will be off limits, do to the instability of the rocks on some of the obstacles.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

maybe little swap meet this weekend?


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Go ahead and bring anything you want to sell... basically people will put things in there pit area with a note saying what they are asking. I know I personally have bought a couple bodies from guys. :thumbsup: Just don't bring all of Tower Hobby inventory. HAHAHA!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I got a small ton of ax-10 stuff and some one run tires 
radios 
motor lathe
just a small tote full
thanks I wil bring it


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok Guys
Question for ya 

Fellow Twisted Member wants to bring his young son do you guys have any issues with his son running the same truck as Dad? Dad can run First?

let me know 
Bob C


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't see any reason not to allow it. The more people the merrier as far as I'm concerned


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Had a great time today here are some picks Jim and Ryan took.

Photo Album


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures!!!!

Thanks to everyone that traveled to join us for our first invitational trophy comp. I will get to work on getting the plates to you for your trophies. They will have your name and the event on them. Congratulations to everyone that took home a rock. 

We will certainly work to return the favor and look foward to competing on your courses with you. 

Thanks you again!!!!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet, finally some pictures of my rig in action. Thanks guys!

I had a great time, and finished better than expected.

John - I'll PM you the addresses for Brian and Lonnie tonight so you can get them their plates.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Had a Goodtime


----------



## jimschouster (Apr 21, 2009)

**

Ryan and I had a great time, Ryan took the truck out in the grass and drove thru the gate he won.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Here are the results:


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad everyone had a good time. It was a lot of fun with terrific people. Thank you to all of our visiting friends from Camp Twisted and Indiana. Also a thank you to our new friends from West Michigan.

We look forward to seeing you all again real soon.

Jim aka WyldWeazel

:wave:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*Scoring*

thanks for posting the scores


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

Videos

http://skunkracing.net/forum/index.php?topic=263.0


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank you!!!! Really appreciate your putting the videos up.


----------

